# Hold Tight, we are on our way.



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Angels of the sea, No budgets to meet, No quotas to fill, when the shout goes up the boat goes out. God bless them all.







Trying something a bit different, your C & C would be appreciated.
Steve.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Grampy said:


> your C & C would be appreciated..


As I, and others I'm sure, would value yours :wink:


As for my C&C. Personally I really like this painting, I think its an impressive piece, for when I just saw it I actually thought it was a photograph untill I took a closer look. 

As for some constructive criticism, the thing of which I think is a bit off in this painting is the skincolor which displays the crew in a cartoon alike fashion instead of realism.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Hold tight we are on our way*

*Rrr* Thank you for your kind comments , glad you liked it.
Steve. :smile:


----------



## J14CCY (Oct 31, 2017)

I really like this. In my opinion you have captured the movement perfectly. Love it.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you J114CCY for your kind comments it is much appreciated.
Steve


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Brilliant piece! at first glance, I thought its a photograph


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

Very good work! Like everybody else, I originally thought it was a photograph. You captured the movement brilliantly, and very good detail!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Asifmuju & JoBlueQuarter* Thank you both for your kind comments they are encouraging.
Thanks
Steve.


----------

